# Post Your Turkeys Here



## JR Custom Calls

I had thought about this the other day, then saw @Bigdrowdy1 post a pic... I think it would be cool to see how the WoodBarter community does this spring in the woods. 

So... Post em up. I know Rodney, @Andrew M and @davduckman2010 have some pics to share already.



To add, please refrain from posting pictures of @Tclem or any other members... And yes, that means you too, @SENC

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010

taken my 7 year old grandson to the my honey hole for youth turkey season on the 18th try and get him his first bird cant wait then its pa pas turn

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

@Tclem Is definitely a turkey...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

started turkey hunting 8 years ago heres what my youngest boy and I scratched out so far my older boys got 5 also we didn't get one the first 2 years

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Cool beans. I'm not sure if I'm going out this spring.


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> @Tclem Is definitely a turkey...........


 That is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Maybe just maybe I'll get to hunt my son's backyard this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@davduckman2010 Why do they call you Duck? Looks like Turkey would fit the bill or maybe Birdman!!! Well wait a minute next they may call you Horny or Buck . All shucks nevermind we will stick with Duck. Looks like you gotten plenty of tail in a short time. I am gonna stop! Hopefully I can post my Big-un tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks

I called this Rio Grande to about 15 yards for my brother using one of Mike Yingling's calls. @myingling About 20 miles south of Austin NOTE non of that white stuff to be found on the ground.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Sweet!


----------



## myingling

davduckman2010 said:


> View attachment 76076 View attachment 76077 started turkey hunting 8 years ago heres what my youngest boy and I scratched out so far my older boys got 5 also we didn't get one the first 2 years



Looks like u guys doing pretty good on the birds ,,,, pics like this make me wish I would have saved my fans and beards over the years LOL


----------



## myingling

JR Parks said:


> I called this Rio Grande to about 15 yards for my brother using one of Mike Yingling's calls. @myingling About 20 miles south of Austin NOTE non of that white stuff to be found on the ground.
> View attachment 76090


 
Jim thats cool,, I always like seeing pics of successful hunters using one of my calls,,,Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Here's a picture of @Tclem's turkey . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Here's a picture of @Tclem's turkey . . .
> 
> View attachment 76099


Maybe 150lbs ago. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

And Kevin's.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

To be continued...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Here's a picture of @Tclem's turkey . . .
> 
> View attachment 76099


That one looks worked over and kinda boney....most likely a loner of the flock. But great coyote bait....


----------



## ripjack13

Scouting out my spot and came across these guys on the way out....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, this wasn't big foot, but I couldn't pass him up. 9.5" beard and 7/8 Spurs. Can't find the scale, but I'd guess 25 lbs after hauling him back out to the Tahoe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well, this wasn't big foot, but I couldn't pass him up. 9.5" beard and 7/8 Spurs. Can't find the scale, but I'd guess 25 lbs after hauling him back out to the Tahoe.
> 
> View attachment 76858
> 
> View attachment 76859



Congrats Jonathan . He's almost as big as you lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Thanks. Now back to my mission to find Bigfoot

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Right on man!!! Nice Bird!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Bata Bing Bubba Boom!! Congrats Jonathan on a nice bird. Look for more to come.


----------



## davduckman2010

jelly head ---right on brother nice fat bird


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Me and my dad doubled up this morning. Jakes, good eating

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Dad got his second bird this morning. 23lb 10" beard 3/4 Spurs. We are going in the morning to try to get my wife a bird.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123

Noice boids goiys.


----------



## davduckman2010

son called this bird in this morning using big dowdys pot call that I got two days ago. it works Rodney ----real good nine inch beard 1 in spurs 23 lbs. 10 yards danced / spit and put on a show before nighty night

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

My wife got her first bird this morning, big ole thing. 24lb, 9 3/4" beard, 1" Spurs. She's still shaking.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## davduckman2010

JR Custom Calls said:


> My wife got her first bird this morning, big ole thing. 24lb, 9 3/4" beard, 1" Spurs. She's still shaking.
> 
> View attachment 77271


beautiful first bird congrates to the misses

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

That's awesome Jonathan. Tell her she's bagged one more turkey than me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice birds!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> That's awesome Jonathan. Tell her she's bagged one more turkey than me.


Ha. It's been a good year here. They have been tight lipped real bad, only heard gobbling on opening morning. But just staying put had paid off big time. The one she killed today came about 400 yards up the field strutting the whole way... I could hear her heart beating. And to top it off, we have 10 big turkey breasts in the freezer and she's still got one tag left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Looks to me like she has bragging rights for this year

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Cool beans!!!!


----------



## Wildthings

David and Jonathan - those are some great birds! One day I'm going to have to go get an Eastern!


----------



## davduckman2010

barl


Wildthings said:


> David and Jonathan - those are some great birds! One day I'm going to have to go get an Eastern!


one of these days im going to have to get me a rio grande/merrieum and one of those long leged ugly florida suckers


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Yep A grand slam is on my bucket list

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

All I have to my credit is the Rio and would love to get a grand slam also! Maybe even the World Slam (Ocellated)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Those Ocellated birds are something else. But, unless they somehow magically appear up here in the US, they'll never be hunted by me.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Buddy got these 2 using my Cooper over Glass.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Man I hope I can get back out before season closes. Working for a living has its draw backs. Congrats Guys and Gal on some nice birds.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Man I hope I can get back out before season closes. Working for a living has its draw backs. Congrats Guys and Gal on some nice birds.


I know the feeling man. I finally took a week off work to dedicate to hunting. We went 6 of the 8 days, and killed 5 birds. Still got until May 10th for my wife to get her second bird. Been a heck of a season here so far


----------



## Wildthings

Called this young jake in with one of my calls I made from wood from this site. This was in m son's backyard. Man that was fun and better so with a call I made.




Oh and the bluebonnets were in full bloom

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tell her Congrats Jonathan - Nice bird! I trust she used one of your calls?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> Tell her Congrats Jonathan - Nice bird! I trust she used one of your calls?


I did. She just had to focus on shooting. Now she very impatiently waiting on Saturday morning to come around so she can get back after them.


----------



## Kevin

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Buddy got these 2 using my Cooper over Glass.
> 
> View attachment 77285



Rodney where did y'all take those birds?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

The birds Dad and I got were in Oklahoma West of Ardmore. My buddy got his 2 out West of Weatherford.
EDIT- They were then taken home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Headed back to Dads will keep you posted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well had a tough time with the birds heard them everywhere always on the wrong side of the creek or road. Dads got 20 acres on a corner so calling can be rough as they have to cross something to get there. Or this might have had something to do with it. The first one I passed on because it was 10 minutes into the set. This one showed up as I was calling it over. I need to go back and thin these out for sure. When I went back later to take a pic I busted another out of the brush.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kill every dang one you can. Heck with killing a turkey, if I see a coyote, it's game over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Kill them effing yotes. last week I shot the first one I've shot in a long time. I've started keeping my K31 by my side when we take our coffee of the morning on the porch. They're getting as bad as the hogs about swarming in broad daylight. We're just now getting a good turkey population back in my part of the county so them bastards are on my hit list.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I am going back in a few weeks and plan on thinning them out some. I was told that a couple of real big cats had been spotted on some game cameras. Sure enough I found a fresh set of tracks probably 3inches across down by the low water crossing. I made sure to keep big ole Pecan trees to my back when calling. Found a dead bury goat carcass about a half mile up the creek.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Kevin said:


> Kill them effing yotes. last week I shot the first one I've shot in a long time. I've started keeping my K31 by my side when we take our coffee of the morning on the porch. They're getting as bad as the hogs about swarming in broad daylight. We're just now getting a good turkey population back in my part of the county so them bastards are on my hit list.



Let me know if you want some predator calls or help thinning them out @Kevin I always willing to thin them critters out. You aint but about an 1 1/2 away my best estimate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

You have a great hunting ground there Rodney. I have some similar but just do not spend enough time hunting anything except hogs a few times a year for dog food and some sausage for us. So little time so much to hunt.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Fox Pro's are worth their weight in gold when it comes to coyotes and crows. If they're legal there. Buddy of mine has the one that spins the white fuzzy thing around... he slaughters them


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I got the Firestorm Fox Pro that is a blessing when I call alone. I generally use hand calls along with the Fox Pro and a rabbit decoy.


----------



## Kevin

I bet we'll be do some hunting together up here. The problem at the moment is we've been flooded with hunters from all over especially from DFW fat cats that are buying up as many leases as they can ever since the two B&C trophies were taken recently. You can't buy a lease in Fannin county now even if you your name ends in Perot. We used to be a best kept secret for good hunting but a couple huge whitetail get taken and here the hordes come. I've lost what little grounds I had for hog just because the owners have leased them for whitetail to the monied hunters that bring their own out-of-county guides none of which even know whether bambi has been on their new lease in a decade or not. I still have a few places though.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yelp same stuff up Dads way. Use to could hunt just about anywhere up there but same issues up there. Big money wins out over simple good folk. Use to could help a rancher fix a fence or low water crossing or some fire wood and things were good. Heck some of the cattle guys have turned to high fences and focus more on deer horn than beef. Things have really changed and I aint feeling like it was for the good. The hogs up at Dads move thru they don't seem to stay long . Move thru tear everything up and move on. Generally seems they move with the weather kinda like turtles .


----------



## ripjack13

I was scoping out my spot for my buddy....


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I was scoping out my spot for my buddy....



That must be your honey hole you posted that same spot before. That's a lot of turkeys in one spot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's crazy sometimes...they just gather there then go their separate ways in lil groups...
I get first dibs on the hunting cuz the owner is my buddy, and his buddies all call me to see if I'm going and if they can come with me....


----------



## bluedot

Here are two that came from eastern Kentucky. The second one came to an aluminum trough call I am experimenting with and the first on a glass call and a double sided slate over glass.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Congrats! But what the heck is that Jackpot doing in the first pic??


----------



## bluedot

That is my buddy's call when the turkey came in on my side he took over the calling. He has had that call for many years and old habits die hard. We pretty much use my calls but this was what he had at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

